# Y Service



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

The work of the code breakers at Bletchley is well known; less so is that of the ops in the Y Service who copied the stuff down. There's a book called 'The Secret Listeners' and another about Bletchley and the DWS entitled 'The Secret Wireless War'. On the Bletchley website there's a podcast (intended for the general public) by a former ATS girl on how she was recruited and what she did. 

https://www.bletchleypark.org.uk/news/v.rhtm/No_Sleep_on_VE_Day-933670.html

W


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

"The Secret Wireless War" is about Section VIII of MI6 and its Special Communication Units. Section VIII became the DWS after the war.


----------

